# peppermills



## davidgiul (Apr 12, 2012)

To you peppermill turners. What kind of mechanisms do you use for your peppermills? Where do you get them? I need one for a saltmill that won't corrode after a month.


----------



## EricJS (Apr 12, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> To you peppermill turners. What kind of mechanisms do you use for your peppermills? Where do you get them? I need one for a saltmill that won't corrode after a month.



Try Exoticblanks.com. They have them listed under "pen kits", then follow the link to "peppermill" mechanisms.

The ones they sell were ranked #1 in some kind of reastarant peppermill ranking. I have some but haven't used them but I've heard lots of good feedback about them. You can buy 10" or 14" that can be cut down to any size. The owners, Ed & Dawn, are great people too.

They carry both peppermill and non-corroding salt mechanisms.


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 12, 2012)

EricJS said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > To you peppermill turners. What kind of mechanisms do you use for your peppermills? Where do you get them? I need one for a saltmill that won't corrode after a month.
> ...


Thanks Eric


----------



## EricJS (Apr 12, 2012)

David, 

Ed put a tutorial out on that website as well: how to build/assemble a peppermill. It shows how to adjust the length for a shorter mill, etc.


----------



## arkie (Apr 12, 2012)

Same place I get mine. Good folks, always helpful. Biif supporters of our local pen turners group too!



EricJS said:


> David,
> 
> Ed put a tutorial out on that website as well: how to build/assemble a peppermill. It shows how to adjust the length for a shorter mill, etc.


----------



## CodyC (Apr 12, 2012)

I get mine here.

http://www.chefspecialties.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/18


----------

